# Restoring a Cleaver



## rick_english (Oct 13, 2017)

This guy does really, really nice work. 

Tely


----------



## xsmx13 (Oct 14, 2017)

Awesome video! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 16, 2017)

Well done video. Don't mean to nit pick. A lot of extra work drilling new holes instead of using existing ones. Nice looking handle interesting angles. Butchering a watermelon & cutting a bird with a not too sharp blade.


----------

